# JavaFX in Netbeans 11 installieren?



## MiMa (30. Apr 2019)

Hallo,
auf meinem Desktop habe ich Java 12 von Oracle installiert und auch in Windows 10 im Pfad eingetragen.
Mit der Eingabeaufforderung habe ich kontrolliert, welche Java Version erkannt wird. Soweit alles ok.
Dann Netbeans 11 herunter geladen, ins Programme Verzeichnis entpackt und gestartet. Funktioniert soweit.
Habe dann auch Scene Builder installiert und in Netbeans eingebunden, das ebenfalls funktioniert.
Soweit mein letzter Kenntnisstand, soll JavaFX bei dem JDK immer dabei sein?
Ich habe dann ein Projekt erstellt: Java with Maven / JavaFX Application.
Jetzt habe ich lauter Fehlermeldungen bei den Importanweisungen von JavaFX.
javafx ist immer rot unterstrichen.
Habe es im Maven Reposity suche zu lassen, aber kein Erfolg.
Muss JavaFX jetzt gesondert installiert werden?
Es lässt sich auch sonst keine normale JavaFX Applikation als Projekt auswählen?

Danke
Mi


----------



## kneitzel (30. Apr 2019)

Also ich nutze kein javafx, daher kenne ich die Thematik nur vom Leven:

Ab Java 9 soll das Java FX nicht mehr Bestandteil vom JDK sein, sondern es ist separat erhältlich. Die Homepage dafür ist wohl https://openjfx.io/ und die Downloads finden sich unter https://gluonhq.com/products/javafx/.

Und da Du das JDK 12 installiert hast, solltest Du da auch die Version für das JDK 12 herunterladen und installieren.


----------



## mrBrown (30. Apr 2019)

MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Habe es im Maven Reposity suche zu lassen, aber kein Erfolg.



Wenn du sowieso Maven nutzt, solltest du JavaFX darüber einbinden, ein Beispiel gibts hier: https://github.com/openjfx/samples/tree/master/HelloFX/Maven/hellofx


----------



## MiMa (30. Apr 2019)

Vielen Dank


----------



## MiMa (6. Jun 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe nochmal versucht das JavaFX 12 mit dem JDK12 unter Netbeans ohne Maven ans laufen zu bekommen.
Unter Java with Ant -> JavaFXML Application.
Da er kein JavaFX findet gibt es eine rote Meldung das ich eine JavaFX Platform einrichten soll.
Habe JavaFX12 und das JDK12 auf dem System installiert und in die Umgebungsvariablen von Win 10 definiert.
C:\Program Files\Java\jdk-12.0.1\bin
C:\Program Files\Java\javafx-sdk-12.0.1\bin
Die Platform JDK 12 (default)
Unter Library habe ich JavaFX12 auch als Bibliothek hinzugefügt und die Classpaths aus dem libs Verzeichnis hinzugefügt sowie die src.zip und das doc als URL https://openjfx.io/javadoc/12.
Da ich unter Netbeans 11 keine JavaFX applikation hinzufügen konnte habe ich eines erstellt mit JDK 8
Das habe ich unter JDK12 geöffnet, die Paltform auf 12 gewechselt dann unter Libnryry die JavaFX12 Bibliothek hinzugefügt und nun ging es.
Leider die Applikation nicht gestartet werden da ich jetzt eine Medlung erhalte
Warning: Nashorn engine is planned to be removed from a future JDK release

Aktuell läuft es unter der Platform JDK1.8(Default)
Im Classpath mit der Bibliothek JavaFX12.

Am libesten würde ich mit JDK12 und FX12 arbeiten.

Warum ist das mit JavaFX nur so ein Alptraum geworden?

Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Mi


----------



## mrBrown (6. Jun 2019)

Am einfachsten: Maven nutzen und dein Projekt so konfigurieren, läuft dann problemlos: https://gitlab.com/mrBrown/javafx-11-demo
Braucht dann nur eine ganz normale Java-Installation, ohne irgendwas JavaFX-Spezifisches.

Alle anderen Varianten sind PITA, wie du ja selbst merkst.


----------



## MiMa (6. Jun 2019)

Ja ich habe schon mal mit Maven etwas herum probiert, bin mir aber nicht sicher welche Projekte ich hier am besten benutzen sollte.
Java with Maven -> JavaFX Applikation
Nachdem ich die JavaFX in die POM Datei integriert habe, traten keine Probleme bei den importanweisungen auf, jedoch lief die erzeugte Applikation nicht? 


> Failed to execute goal org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-compiler-plugin:3.1:compile (default-compile) on project mavenproject1: Compilation failure
> An unknown compilation problem occurred
> -> [Help 1]
> 
> ...



Java with Maven -> POM Project
Wenn ich diese Projekt erstelle, dann habe ich nur Modules Dependencies Project Files eine pom.xml.
Wie ich diese Projekt bearbeiten soll, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## kneitzel (6. Jun 2019)

MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Leider die Applikation nicht gestartet werden da ich jetzt eine Medlung erhalte
> Warning: Nashorn engine is planned to be removed from a future JDK release



Also das ist nur eine Warnung, dass mit Java 11 die Nashorn JavaScript Engine deprecated gemacht wurde (siehe auch http://openjdk.java.net/jeps/335). Das ist aber nur eine Warnung und die Applikation sollte normal laufen. Wenn sie nicht läuft, dann liegt es wohl an etwas anderem. Die Warnung lässt sich ausblenden mit -Dnashorn.args="--no-deprecation-warning".

Daher könnte man da durchaus noch einmal genauer nachschauen, was denn das eigentliche Problem ist.... mal mit Debugger gestartet um zu sehen, was er macht bzw. eben nicht macht?


----------



## MiMa (6. Jun 2019)

@mrBrown
Danke für die POM.
In den von Netbeans erzeugen JavaFX Applikation mit einer Startklasse einem Kontroller und einer FXML sollte das eigentlich ohne Probleme sofort laufen???
Ich kapier das ganze nicht mehr?


> Failed to execute goal org.codehaus.mojo:exec-maven-plugin:1.5.0:exec (default-cli) on project mavenproject1: Command execution failed. Process exited with an error: 1 (Exit value: 1) -> [Help 1]
> 
> To see the full stack trace of the errors, re-run Maven with the -e switch.
> Re-run Maven using the -X switch to enable full debug logging.
> ...



Da kann es einem echt die lust vergehen.


----------



## mrBrown (6. Jun 2019)

Ich weiß nicht was Netbeans da erzeugt, aber zumindest das oben gepostete Projekt ist lauffähig.



Kannst du die ganze Ausgabe zeigen? oder steht dort nur das?


----------



## MiMa (6. Jun 2019)

Im Prinzip habe ich bei Netbeans ein Projekt erzeugt
Java with Maven -> JavaFX FXML Application

In der POM habe ich das Dependencies und Plugins für JavaFX hinzugefügt.
Nach run verschwanden alle Probleme bei importanweisungen.
Als ich das Projekt ausführen wollte bekam ich dann folgenden Fehler


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Building mavenproject1 0.0.1-SNAPSHOT
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## mrBrown (6. Jun 2019)

MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Fatal Error: Unable to find package java.lang in classpath or bootclasspath


Öhm. Keine Ahnung was da passiert ist.


Lad mal mein Projekt runter und importier das, anstatt ein neues zu erstellen.


----------



## MiMa (13. Jun 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe das ein Maven Projekt aus Netbeans erzeugt, welches ein JavaFX Fenster öffnet, einen Button darstellt und Hallo Welt ausgeben soll.
Des weiteren habe ich die POM wie auf der JaveFX webseite Konfiguriert, so das alle Importfilter behoben wurden. 
Das Programm wie auch einige meiner FX Programmversuche habe immer irgendwelche kompilierfehler.


> Changes detected - recompiling the module!
> Compiling 2 source files to D:\Programmierung\DMS\target\classes
> Fatal Error: Unable to find package java.lang in classpath or bootclasspath
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Mir ist oft aufgefallen das ich damals unter macOS keine Probleme mit JavaFX und GUIs hatte, das gleiche Projekt unter Windows wie gewohnt Probleme bereitete.

Jetzt mal die Grosse Frage?
Ist Windows überhaupt dafür geeignet??

Danke
Mi


----------



## mrBrown (13. Jun 2019)

MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt mal die Grosse Frage?
> Ist Windows überhaupt dafür geeignet??


Ja.


Welches JDK hast du installiert?


----------



## MiMa (13. Jun 2019)

Lokal habe ich installiert:
javafx-sdk-11.0.2
javafx-sdk-12.0.1
javafx-sdk-13

jdk-10.0.2
jdk-11
jdk-12.0.1
jdk1.8.0_211

jre-10.0.2
jre1.8.0_211

Die JRE wurden mit der jdk installiert.

Aber eigentlich ist das doch nicht unbedingt wichtig für das Maven Projekt, denn so wie ich das verstanden habe holt maven sich das aus dem Repo? In dem Projekt Dependecies habe ich auch gesehen,das die entsprechenden javafx Bibliotheken geladen wurden.


----------



## kneitzel (13. Jun 2019)

Aber es scheint Probleme mit dem Java SDK zu geben:
"Fatal Error: Unable to find package java.lang in classpath or bootclasspath"

Also java.lang ist Bestandteil vom normalen Java Framework und wenn er das nicht finden kann, dann stimmt da schon gehörig etwas nicht. Welches JDK nutzt Du genau? Wie hat Du es konfiguriert?


----------



## MiMa (14. Jun 2019)

Ich vermute schon lange das es irgendwie an Netbeans liegt, habe hier diesen Artikel über Java, FX und Netbeans gefunden.
http://michaelkipp.de/blog/java-umstieg-auf-openjdk/ 

Ich werde mal alle Java JDKs entfernen und openjdk installieren.
Dann prüfe ich mal ob es mit den openJFX und Netbeans besser läuft?
Sollte es immer noch nicht funktionieren, werde ich es mal mit Eclipse und IntellJ probieren, ob die erzeugen Beispielprojekte damit laufen.
Ich würde es schrecklich finden in eine neue IDE ein zu arbeiten, da ich Netbeans wirklich mag.


----------



## kneitzel (14. Jun 2019)

Schau Dir doch auch einmal https://openjfx.io/ an.

Da werden dann auch sehr schön die Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt, wie man damit arbeiten kann. Wichtig ist, dass es eben 3 Wege gibt. Wenn man (so wie Du wohl auch) über Maven gehen will, dann braucht man keine lokale Installation vom openjfx, da dies ja über Maven geladen wird....

Und evtl. schaust Du mal - in einem anderen Thread hatte jemand (@mrBrown? @mihe7?) mal einen Link zu einem kleinen Demo Projekt verlinkt. Falls also im Netbeans Template irgendwas nicht ganz stimmig ist, dann könnte es auch Sinn machen, einfach einmal dieses kleine Demo Projekt als Basis zu nehmen und nur noch anzupassen....


----------



## mrBrown (14. Jun 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Und evtl. schaust Du mal - in einem anderen Thread hatte jemand (@mrBrown? @mihe7?) mal einen Link zu einem kleinen Demo Projekt verlinkt.


Das war schon hier: 



mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Am einfachsten: Maven nutzen und dein Projekt so konfigurieren, läuft dann problemlos: https://gitlab.com/mrBrown/javafx-11-demo
> Braucht dann nur eine ganz normale Java-Installation, ohne irgendwas JavaFX-Spezifisches.



Aber nicht mal das scheint ja zu laufen, die Fehlermeldung ist zumindest nichts JavaFX-spezifisches...


----------



## MiMa (20. Jun 2019)

Hallo,
mittlerweile habe ich schon keine Lust mehr mit JavaFX irgend etwas zu machen.
Die Netbeans IDE mit einem funktionsfähigem Java12 und JavaFX zu erstellen ist ein absoluter Alptraum.

Ich habe jetzt vieles probiert und es hapert immer an dem JavaFX (openjfx).
Ich habe alles was Oracle ist vom System entfernt, also alle JDKs und JavaFX Versionen.

1. Ich habe openJDK 12 und openJFX 12 geladen
2. Beide Archive habe ich in das Verzeichnis C:/Programme/Java entpackt
3. Die Umgebungsvariablen und JAVA_HOME und Path definiert (openJDK und openJFX)
4. Mit der Eingabeaufforderung geprüft welche JavaVersion gefunden wird (Java 12 wird angezeigt)
5. Damit Netbeans läuft habe ich die Netbenas Configurationsdatei angepasst

Es ist kein Oracle Java mehr vohanden, sondern alles auf openJDK und openJFX umgestellt.

Netbeans 10 oder 11 startet nun mit openJDK Version 12.
Unter Netbeans kann ich bei dem erstellen von einem neuen Projekt JavaFX direkt auswählen.
Nachdem ich weiter gedrückt habe zeigt er die Plattform 12 an und gibt direkt einen roten Hinweis, das JavaFX nicht enthalten ist und sollte es unter Plattformen hinzufügen?? Das abschließen des neuen JavaFX Projektes ist nicht möglich.
Fehlt hier etwas??? JavaFX wurde aber in der Umgebungsvariable deklariert?!?

Unter Netbeans 11 kann ich kein direktes JavaFX Projekt erstellen. Es funktioniert nur unter Java mit Maven oder Ant.
Ich habe dann man ein JavaFX Applikation mit Maven erstellt.
Da die JavaFX Komponennten scheinbar vom System nicht erkannt wird, habe ich dann die POM Datei wie auf der JavaFX Seite angepasst. Danach verschwanden dann alle Fehlermeldungen und die JavaFX Komponennten wurden geladen und auch im Projekt ersichtlich.
Soweit habe ich das alles schon X-Mal gemacht und dennoch habe immer beim Ausführen des vordefinierten Projektes sowie auch andere Beispielprojekte immer ein Compilierungsproblem wie oben beschrieben.

Es zieht sich schon seit Wochen so hin und meine Motivation ist schon fast dahin.

Es scheint so als würde JavaFX nicht vom System erkannt werden. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen ob außer der Definition in der Umgebungsvariable noch etwas konfiguriert werden muss? Beim erstellen eines neuen Projektes sollte doch JavaFX von Grund auf in der IDE als Projektvorlage angezeigt werden, ohne Maven oder Ant???

Das maven Projekt habe ich dann man nach Eclipse importiert und auch da gab es keine Fehler, aber ausgeführt wurde es auch nicht. der Grund waren nicht verfügbare JavaFX komponennten????? 

Danke
Mi


----------



## mrBrown (20. Jun 2019)

Das Projekt, was ich oben gepostet hab, sollte überall laufen.

Nötig ist nur ein installiertes JDK >11 und Maven.
Das ganze lässt sich übers Terminal mit `mvn clean package` bauen.
Die generierte jar lässt sich dann ausführen.

Hast du das mal getestet, völlig ohne jegliche IDE oder so?


----------



## MiMa (20. Jun 2019)

Ich habe HalloFX geladen und mehrere Versionen ausführen lassen.
Es gab immer Fehler.


> Error: JavaFX runtime components are missing, and are required to run this application





> Failed to execute goal org.codehaus.mojo:exec-maven-plugin:1.5.0:exec (default-cli) on project hellofx: Command execution failed. Process exited with an error: 1 (Exit value: 1) -> [Help 1]
> 
> To see the full stack trace of the errors, re-run Maven with the -e switch.
> Re-run Maven using the -X switch to enable full debug logging.
> ...





> > Configure project :
> Found module name 'hellofx'
> 
> > Task :compileJava
> ...



Ich habe fast alle Beispiele gestartet von normalen JavaFX über Gradle und Maven keines ist gelaufen????


----------



## mrBrown (20. Jun 2019)

Nimm nicht das hellofx, sondern das was ich danach gepostet hatte: https://gitlab.com/mrBrown/javafx-11-demo


----------



## MiMa (20. Jun 2019)

Die habe ich jetzt genommen.
Seltsamerweise gibt es in beiden Klassen eine main Methode, aber keine der Klassen lässt sich starten???
"No Main Classes Found" so auf dem Notebook.
Auf dem Desktop Klappt es?? Aber die erzeugten Beispielprojekte mit FX von Netbeans funktionieren nach wie vor auf dem Desktop nicht


----------



## mrBrown (20. Jun 2019)

MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Seltsamerweise gibt es in beiden Klassen eine main Methode, aber keine der Klassen lässt sich starten???


Die beiden Main-Methoden sind nötig, um
in dem Fall das Modulsystem zu „umgehen“, die Klasse Main ist die, die man starten sollte.
Auf den anderen Branches gibt es Beispiele mit Modulsystem.

Warum lassen Sie sich denn nicht starten?




MiMa hat gesagt.:


> "No Main Classes Found" so auf dem Notebook.
> Auf dem Desktop Klappt es?? Aber die erzeugten Beispielprojekte mit FX von Netbeans funktionieren nach wie vor auf dem Desktop nicht


Wie startest du es denn auf dem Notebook? Wenn es auf dem Desktop läuft, liegt es zumindest nicht an dem Projekt.
Erzeug deine Projekte nicht mit NetBeans, sondern per Hand, das klappt nahezu immer besser.


----------



## MiMa (22. Jun 2019)

Mittlerweile funktioniert das Projekt ebenfalls auf dem Notebook.
Ich habe "Build with Dependencies" ausgeführt und danach hat das Projekt dann auch auf dem Notebook ohne Probleme funktioniert. Mit Maven habe ich mich nie wirklich beschäftigt außer ein Projekt an zu legen und die paar Werte in der POM an zu legen. Ich denke etwas mehr werde ich  mich mit Maven beschäftigen müssen.
Mit ist auch aufgefallen, das auf der JavaFX Seite einen Eintrag im Plugin bereich eingefügt werden sollte und bei Deiner POM ist das nicht? Wozu ist denn der Eintrag? Ist der nun notwendig oder nicht?
Danke
Mi


----------



## MiMa (22. Jun 2019)

mittlerweile habe ich genug.
Alle openJava SDK und FX Platformern habe ich nun deinstalliert und von Oracle das 10.0.2 kam nun wieder drauf.
Auch hier funktioniert es nicht wirklich wie gewohnt. Auch der Scene Builder macht stress und beim einfügen eines Tabs stürzt er ständig mit einem Fehler im openJDK ab??? Nur mit SceneBuilder 2 gabe es keine Probleme.
Eigentlich wollte ich etwas Programmieren und nicht ständig mit dem einrichten des Grundsystems die Zeit vergeuden. Ohne GUI mit FX war Java recht zuverlässig aber mit dem FX ist es wirklich eine Zumutzung.


----------



## mrBrown (22. Jun 2019)

MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Mit ist auch aufgefallen, das auf der JavaFX Seite einen Eintrag im Plugin bereich eingefügt werden sollte und bei Deiner POM ist das nicht? Wozu ist denn der Eintrag? Ist der nun notwendig oder nicht?


Du meinst vermutlich das jlink-Plugin? Das findest du in meinem Projekt auf dem jlink-Branch.
Damit wird ein individuelles JRE mit der Anwendung zusammen gebaut, sodass auf dem Zielsystem keine JRE mehr installiert sein muss.



MiMa hat gesagt.:


> mittlerweile habe ich genug.
> Alle openJava SDK und FX Platformern habe ich nun deinstalliert und von Oracle das 10.0.2 kam nun wieder drauf.


Es lief doch im Beitrag vorher noch, warum denn dann alles deinstallieren?

BTW: JDK 10 kannst du wieder runter schmeißen. Entweder das ganz aktuelle JDK 12 oder die LTS-Version 11, beide dann aber bitte nicht von Oracle 



MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Auch hier funktioniert es nicht wirklich wie gewohnt. Auch der Scene Builder macht stress und beim einfügen eines Tabs stürzt er ständig mit einem Fehler im openJDK ab??? Nur mit SceneBuilder 2 gabe es keine Probleme.


Beim SceneBuilder kann ich dir nicht helfen, den nutz ich nicht. Vielleicht findest sich hier noch jemand anderes, der dabei helfen kann...



MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Eigentlich wollte ich etwas Programmieren und nicht ständig mit dem einrichten des Grundsystems die Zeit vergeuden. Ohne GUI mit FX war Java recht zuverlässig aber mit dem FX ist es wirklich eine Zumutzung.


Das ist immer noch recht einfach: JDK installieren, Maven installieren (optional, kann man mit Maven Wrapper ersetzen), und loslegen.

Man muss halt die Grundlagen kennen, und sollte das ständige Installieren, Deinstallieren, Neuinstallieren lassen, dass hält üblicherweise mehr auf, als es hilft - wenn man nicht weiß, was man Installieren sollte, hilft meist ein Fragen hier, anstatt einfach das erstellte zu nehmen


----------



## mihe7 (22. Jun 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> JDK installieren, Maven installieren (optional, kann man mit Maven Wrapper ersetzen), und loslegen.


Wenn die JavaFX-Heinis mal eine Anleitung schreiben würden, die ohne das javafx-maven-plugin auskommt (https://openjfx.io/openjfx-docs/#maven), ...


----------



## mrBrown (22. Jun 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn die JavaFX-Heinis mal eine Anleitung schreiben würden, die ohne das javafx-maven-plugin auskommt (https://openjfx.io/openjfx-docs/#maven), ...


Einfach weglassen 

Dann muss man sich halt selbst um's packaging kümmern, müsste man aber unabhängig von JavaFX sowieso.

EDIT: Warum die aber keine Anleitung anbieten, wie's ohne geht, versteh ich auch nicht, das mit drin haben ist aber auch kein Problem.


----------



## MiMa (22. Jun 2019)

Ich habe mittlerweile genug von dem neuen open Kram und viele Möglichkeiten probiert. Das openJDK 12 war installiert und wurde auch vom System erkannt. das openJFX hatte ich auch installiert und auch konfiguriert. Sogar Netbeans lief damit als Standardplattform. Aber man konnte ein JavaFX Projekt immer mit Maven oder Ant zusammen erstellen. Und die ganzen Beispielprojekte unter Sonstiges die man erzeugen kann sind alle für die Mülltonne, da keines von denen läuft.
Das große Problem war das es einfach mit JavaFX 12 nie richtig funktioniert hatte. Auch mit Maven und gab es zwar keine Fehler im Code aber immer Compilierungsfehler. Immer gabe es unerklärliches im Code was nicht funktionierte, hätte aber funktionieren müssen. Das macht mich richtig Ärgerlich, weil ich so viel Zeit verschwendet habe. Jetzt bin ich wieder zur Oracle Plattform inklusive JavaFX zurückgekehrt. Wenn sich da mal etwas ändert bin ich gerne bereit es mal wieder auf dem Notebook zu probieren, aber ich habe das Gefühl das diese ganze open Aktion Hals über Kopf geschehen ist und vieles nicht miteinander funktioniert. Mit Maven kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus und möchte deshalb erstmal darauf verzichten noch mehr Zeit dafür auf zu wenden. Für mich hätte es völlig gereicht ein JavaFX auf FXML Basis zu erzeugen wie es mit Netbeans 8.2 und Version 9 geht. Zusammen mit einem GIT Reposity kann ich dann zu Versionen zurückkehren.

Da ich nichts kommerzielles mache reicht es mir erstmal wieder mit Oracle 10.0.2 als einziges auf dem System mit Scene Builder 2 ebenfalls von Oracle, da funktioniert es wenigstens.


----------



## mrBrown (22. Jun 2019)

MiMa hat gesagt.:


> das openJFX hatte ich auch installiert


Brauchst du nicht, besser über Maven oä einbinden. Macht das ganze deutlich einfacher.



MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Auch mit Maven und gab es zwar keine Fehler im Code aber immer Compilierungsfehler.


Vermutlich nicht gefunden Abhängigkeiten? Nahezu immer ist das dann nicht korrekt eingebunden, das ist aber auch einfach zu fixen. Zeig doch mal eine konkrete pom.xml mit Fehlermeldung.






MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Wenn sich da mal etwas ändert bin ich gerne bereit es mal wieder auf dem Notebook zu probieren


Du sagtest ein paar Beiträge weiter oben, dass es lief, um nächsten dann, dass es nicht läuft - was stimmt denn jetzt?
Wenn das Beispielprojekte unter Java 11 oder 12 nicht läuft, kannst du gerne eine konkrete Frage stellen, dann kann man da weiterhelfen 




MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Da ich nichts kommerzielles mache reicht es mir erstmal wieder mit Oracle 10.0.2 als einziges auf dem System mit Scene Builder 2 ebenfalls von Oracle, da funktioniert es wenigstens.


Java 10 ist nicht mehr supported. Wenn du ein aktuelles Java willst, nimm 11 als LTS-Version. Die gibts halt nicht bei Oracle, deshalb einfach von woanders beziehen, zB AdoptOpenJDK oder Azul.

Wo hast du 10.0.2 Überhaupt herbekommen? Bei Oracle gibts das doch gar nicht mehr.


----------



## MiMa (22. Jun 2019)

Ich werde das jetzt noch einmal auf dem Notebook in gang setzen und dann sende ich die POM und die Meldungen. Mit Maven zu arbeiten wäre kein Problem, aber auch da hatte ich meine Probleme.
Das Oracle JDK 10.0.2 habe ich von einem Udemy JavaFX Kurs der verlinkt war.


----------

